# Can you help identify.....



## redflag222 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have to rebuild this tempering valve (pulled from service about 5 years ago). It was originally set up for high temp (140-200) and I need to set it up for low temp (90-140)

conveniently, someone ripped off the id tag at the top.

does anyone have a clue who made this valve or the model/part # ?

I am certain that it is a Watts valve, but a call to the local distributor and an e-mailed photo got me nowhere.

any ideas??


----------



## Turd Burglar (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't know that one. Why not just put a whole NEW tempering valve in? Wouldn't that be simpler and more effective?
Just wondering out loud.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

INTRODUCTION?:whistling2:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Thats a nice picture.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread threw up a "REDFLAG" to me....................


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I call DIY.

Most plumbers would have just replaced it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

